# Gig photography ettiquette



## Herbsman. (Nov 23, 2011)

What's your idea of good practice when taking photos at a gig?

A bloke shooting with his Stofen-covered flash pointed backwards (i.e. into the crowd's eyes) ruined a band's set for a few people yesterday, by blinding them and shooting through the entire set.. despite there being plenty of light on the stage and him using an f/2.8 lens and a canon 5D which I believe has great low light performance and takes decent pictures at ISO 6400.

Thought this was pretty disrespectful to the band and the punters... it's a gig, not a photoshoot that has been set up for the photographer's benefit. Isn't there an unwritten rule that says shoot without flash for 2 songs then fuck off?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 23, 2011)

a quiet word in his ear, if it fails violence beckons.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 23, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> Isn't there an unwritten rule that says shoot without flash for 2 songs then fuck off?



Three songs usually, but yes.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't understand why he's firing the flash in the opposite direction to what he's shooting?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 4, 2011)

bottles of piss


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 4, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Three songs usually, but yes.



this.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr Smin said:


> I don't understand why he's firing the flash in the opposite direction to what he's shooting?



I do that, it's to bounce the flash off the ceiling/walls.  Pointless in a large room though.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 4, 2011)

Even in totally the opposite direction? I get that some of the light will be reflected (in a smaller room) but really enough to make a perceptible difference when the stage has its own lighting?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr Smin said:


> Even in totally the opposite direction? I get that some of the light will be reflected (in a smaller room) but really enough to make a perceptible difference when the stage has its own lighting?



In this instance, pointless as I said.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 4, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> a quiet word in his ear, if it fails violence beckons.



A quiet word can be hard to come by in the middle of a gig.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> I do that, it's to bounce the flash off the ceiling/walls. Pointless in a large room though.



Well he'd just be bouncing light around everywhere, it would be pointless.

Fire the flash straight up in the air, with a bounce card on the top of the flash is the way to do it.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Well he'd just be bouncing light around everywhere, it would be pointless.
> 
> Fire the flash straight up in the air, with a bounce card on the top of the flash is the way to do it.



Back into the room works for me at home.  However, like I said, pointless in a large room.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Back into the room works for me at home. However, like I said, pointless in a large room.



It will work, but it'll be unbalanced bouncing light..... flat and meh.

Yeah it wouldnt work in a larger room, or in a room painted black.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

works for me


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Im not saying it doesnt work

Im just saying it will give you a horrible light


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

gives me good light so


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Whilst ruining the gig for everyone else though.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

Eh?  Where did I mention I took photos at gigs?  In fact I explicitly stated that it's pointless at gigs.

I wish people would read before responding.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well the thread is about gigs, and you didnt actually say you used it elsewhere..... you just said you used the same technique. I think it was a fair assumption based on the thread title and your comments.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

See where I said it was pointless? What do you think that means?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

you can count how many times I said it if you like, I make it 3, what about you?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

'Pointless in a large room'

Not all gigs happen in large rooms, I've been to gigs in rooms small than my sitting room.

Can you stop being so pedantic now please


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> you can count how many times I said it if you like, I make it 3, what about you?


I can't actually count a single place where you say that you use the technique, but not at gigs.

You just say you use it, but not in big rooms.

Now cock off and do something productive rather than trying to pick an argument on an internet forum because you've failed to express what you meant to say properly and I've made an assumption based on what you've said in the context of the thread....

If you really want to do some willy waving, dont pick a pointless argument about nothing, go an post a picture of your knob in the nekkid thread


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

I never noticed what a self important little prick you were before. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> I never noticed what a self important little prick you were before. Learn something new everyday!


you're the one picking up on every word I said an basically instigating an argument for your own enjoyment (and ill assume to prove some kind of 'worth' in your own mind) I've got better things to do than have pop ups in my dashboard which are basically you claiming to have said things that you didnt, and then complaining people don't read threads.....

It's actually hardly worth going on about tbh, but you clearly can't let it slide.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

*sidesteps bun fight

How big was this gig?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Small enough to fire flash backwards


----------



## Pingu (Dec 5, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> A quiet word can be hard to come by in the middle of a gig.


 
then go to the next step

which i believe involves pouring a bottle of warm piss over his head


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> you're the one picking up on every word I said an basically instigating an argument for your own enjoyment (and ill assume to prove some kind of 'worth' in your own mind) I've got better things to do than have pop ups in my dashboard which are basically you claiming to have said things that you didnt, and then complaining people don't read threads.....
> 
> It's actually hardly worth going on about tbh, but you clearly can't let it slide.


I'd already said it was pointless in this instance, i.e. pointless at a gig. Not that difficult to understand, surely?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well *if* you use the technique i could see why you'd think it was the right thing to do *if *the gig happened to be in a small room, granted it would be pointless in a venue like brixton, or a hall, but in a pub or something it might make sense......

However personally I dont think thats the correct way to go about lighting, the only times I've shot it backwards the light just bounces everywhere makes everything look flat, unless of course the room was painted black, at which point it would be trying to bounce the light of something light absorbent.

Lets just forget it eh? I've got a feeling we're saying similar things, but you as someone who would bounce light from behind, and me as someone who wouldnt.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 5, 2011)

Take off yer t-shirt and hang it on the flash gun. Should stop you getting blinded - may also make interesting diffuser (or may not!)


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 7, 2011)

editor said:


> *sidesteps bun fight
> 
> How big was this gig?


Not a big venue, but not tiny. All walls painted black. Flash pointed directly backwards (i.e. straight at everyone's face). Can't see the benefit.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

He may have been invited by the band and thus felt empowered to act like an arse. If I'm doing a job for the band, I'm still polite and will, for example, always ask people if they mind me jumping in front of them for just a minute to take some pics. Some photographers barge around like they own the place.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 7, 2011)

Pingu said:


> then go to the next step
> 
> which i believe involves pouring a bottle of warm piss over his head



I prefer pissing on their shoes to get their attention.


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 7, 2011)

I know my friend relies on a lot of venues to be "properly" lit, but the bugger from the OP, is just being a dimwitted douche. It would have been completely different, if, like a lot of people said, he did 3 songs (but even 3 songs in a row is 2 too many with the flash backwards, IMO), he could then get the fuck out and go stand somewhere else in the room.

If he was invited by the band, then by all means, start snapping, but don't blind the people that are paying you (theorhetically, the concert goers pay ticket price, band gets paid via tickets, pays photog).

My friend's site, including concert pix (official photog for Dropkick Murphy's in Rhode Island and Massachusetts): http://brittannytaylor.com/music/

e2a: oh, and since when do bands allow cameras at concerts? I thought there was banishment or there abouts for mortals?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Well *if* you use the technique i could see why you'd think it was the right thing to do *if *the gig happened to be in a small room, granted it would be pointless in a venue like brixton, or a hall, but in a pub or something it might make sense......
> 
> However personally I dont think thats the correct way to go about lighting, the only times I've shot it backwards the light just bounces everywhere makes everything look flat, unless of course the room was painted black, at which point it would be trying to bounce the light of something light absorbent.
> 
> Lets just forget it eh? I've got a feeling we're saying similar things, but you as someone who would bounce light from behind, and me as someone who wouldnt.



Fairynuff, I was being a bit combatitive, sorry.

If I was gonna do gig photography, I wouldn't use a flash at all btw, a fast prime would be much better IMO.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

A couple with flash, a couple with out.... cover all bases innit.


----------



## Firky (Apr 24, 2012)

Lo herbsy, I was hoping you were still around, give us a shout fella


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

editor said:


> He may have been invited by the band and thus felt empowered to act like an arse. If I'm doing a job for the band, I'm still polite and will, for example, always ask people if they mind me jumping in front of them for just a minute to take some pics. Some photographers barge around like they own the place.


tbf these days with the 'i know my rights' generation who seem to think they have imaginary powers over being photographed in a public place it's often much easier to just not talk to them at all.  you're there to do a job not to make friends.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

as for flash bouncing, th only people I've ever seen do it in a live scenario are bad photographers


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

sim667 said:


> you're the one picking up on every word I said an basically instigating an argument for your own enjoyment (and ill assume to prove some kind of 'worth' in your own mind) I've got better things to do than have pop ups in my dashboard which are basically you claiming to have said things that you didnt, and then complaining people don't read threads.....
> 
> It's actually hardly worth going on about tbh, but you clearly can't let it slide.


for reference reading this back you're the one being pedantic, not letting it slide etc...

You picked up on Blagtsa saying he used the technique and decided he'd use it in this situation without reading that he'd said he wouldn't.

that's your misreading. 

your error.

you then bang on about not using it and get cross when he says that's what he's said.

re-read that bit of the thread.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> for reference reading this back you're the one being pedantic, not letting it slide etc...
> 
> You picked up on Blagtsa saying he used the technique and decided he'd use it in this situation without reading that he'd said he wouldn't.
> 
> ...



5 month old thread is 5 months old. Move on garf.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

sim667 said:


> 5 month old thread is 5 months old. Move on garf.


 
and yet 5 months on you've still no humility...

it was in new posts cos it was bumped by firky sorry but your cocking around was still present on it and you're still in the wrong.

nothing like being humble about your mistakes there son...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 24, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> A quiet word can be hard to come by in the middle of a gig.


 
amazing how quiet an elbow can be...


"sorry mate .. was moshing did not see ya"


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it was in new posts cos it was bumped by firky sorry but your cocking around was still present on it and you're still in the wrong.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

editor said:


>


image no workie...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 24, 2012)

still at least it was not an ipad


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> amazing how quiet an elbow can be...
> 
> 
> "sorry mate .. was moshing did not see ya"


Hi there james head of security at the venue can you have that aggressive twat who's attacking the official photographer thrown out please..

cheers....

never underestimate the power of the backstage pass... 

besides you attack someone working at a gig and you're a cunt that deserves to be thrown out.

no excuses.

you wouldn't beat up a burger king employee or a til girl you don't get to do it at gigs.

your rights don't triumph their rights and sorry but I get why it's annoying but they are there to do a job to promote the band to earn the band revenue by giving them publicity, attacking the people which help this process damages the band you've paid to see, and you can hate this much like you hate record company exc's etc but they're part of the process and if you want to see live music of popular bands who want to get signed continue their careers etc then sorry but suck it up.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 24, 2012)

oh an official photographer..

I retract my statement

i thought you meant a twat in the crowd...




bottle of water option if he's ruining the gig


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and yet 5 months on you've still no humility...
> 
> it was in new posts cos it was bumped by firky sorry but your cocking around was still present on it and you're still in the wrong.
> 
> nothing like being humble about your mistakes there son...



Well actually if you read it back me and blagsta kind of were saying the samish thing but differently, and that was pointed out.

If your having a bad day and want to drag up 5 month old heated debates so you can just lay into someone (which is clearly what's happening), I'm not your man. Ta.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> your rights don't triumph their rights and sorry but I get why it's annoying but they are there to do a job to promote the band to earn the band revenue by giving them publicity, attacking the people which help this process damages the band you've paid to see, and you can hate this much like you hate record company exc's etc but they're part of the process and if you want to see live music of popular bands who want to get signed continue their careers etc then sorry but suck it up.



I don't agree with them being thumped. But why should people's gig experience be in some way ruined by a photoshoot? Would it be fair if Disney Promotions Dept waltzed into a cinema when you're watching Bambi, Garf, and start doing 'promotional work' right in front of your seat despite the fact you've forked out the best part of a tenner for a ticket?

And it's not like that's the 'only' chance they'll ever have to do a photo shoot. Hire a studio?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 24, 2012)

To clarify I did not mean elbow the guy just knock the gear with enough force suggest he find a better location to take pictures


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2012)

Or run onto the stage, drop yer keks, and start mooning into his lens.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I don't agree with them being thumped. But why should people's gig experience be in some way ruined by a photoshoot? Would it be fair if Disney Promotions Dept waltzed into a cinema when you're watching Bambi, Garf, and start doing 'promotional work' right in front of your seat despite the fact you've forked out the best part of a tenner for a ticket?
> 
> And it's not like that's the 'only' chance they'll ever have to do a photo shoot. Hire a studio?


and this is the photographers fault because ....

should we by this token attack tube drivers because boris put the fairs up for a worse service... I mean if they only drove the trains on time then it'll all work...

fucking moronic logic...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and this is the photographers fault because ....
> 
> should we by this token attack tube drivers because boris put the fairs up for a worse service... I mean if they only drove the trains on time then it'll all work...
> 
> fucking moronic logic...



How is it moronic logic? The example you give is a piss poor one. It is the driver's fault if he drives the train in such a way that pisses the paying customers off, yeah. Same for a photographer who feels the only way to get promo shots of a group is to park himself between the paying audience and the band during a live show when there's actually a handful of other options open to him.

Your logic, btw is ss officers 'only following orders, guv.'


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

Paying punters have every right to expect courtesy from a photographer. If a photographer stood up and blocked the view at a football game he'd be told to get the fuck out of the way in no uncertain terms. Same applies at gigs, regardless of whether he's an 'official' photographer or not.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Paying punters have every right to expect courtesy from a photographer. If a photographer stood up and blocked the view at a football game he'd be told to get the fuck out of the way in no uncertain terms. Same applies at gigs, regardless of whether he's an 'official' photographer or not.


 
so it's fine is what you're saying for the football fans to punch fuck out of any photographer they don't like the look of... 

nice to know...

also any football fan complaining about the tv camera in front of them blocking the view would be roundly ignored as the cameraman is doing their job, and has a right to do so without interference from anyone else, expressing such sentiment as get the fuck down would have them no doubt ejected from the ground and potentially banned for life for threating a staff member... and rightly so... 

here's the thing if you can't see where you are standing at a gig you can move the photographer will have a very narrow area they are working in usually in the run at the front of the stage, they can't move else where.

If you can't see move...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> How is it moronic logic? The example you give is a piss poor one. It is the driver's fault if he drives the train in such a way that pisses the paying customers off, yeah. Same for a photographer who feels the only way to get promo shots of a group is to park himself between the paying audience and the band during a live show when there's actually a handful of other options open to him.
> 
> Your logic, btw is ss officers 'only following orders, guv.'


you've clearly never done professional gig shots mate for record companies you're in the run in front of the stage often you can't leave between acts or it's difficult to do so you've got the audience behind you and the band in front.

your job, you know what you're paid for is to take shots of the band performing and that's what you've got to do regardless of the people behind you.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> so it's fine is what you're saying for the football fans to punch fuck out of any photographer they don't like the look of...


Posting up such blatantly dishonest misrepresentations really makes you look like prize cunt, Garf.

Here's what I actually said. I've made the pertinent words bigger in the hope that you might actually understand them.


> If a photographer stood up and blocked the view at a football game he'd be told to get the fuck out of the way in no uncertain terms.


And if you're still not sure:


> *Told*
> 
> Communicate information, facts, or news to someone in spoken or written words
> I _told_ her you were coming
> ...


----------



## pesh (Apr 24, 2012)

most of the gigs i work on will have press and publicity photographers issued with a 'PHOTO' sticky that allows them to shoot from the pit for the first 2 or 3 songs before they are kicked out of both the pit and the venue.

anyone else wandering around taking photos after that is usually a friend of the band or crew member whos doing it for their own amusement with permission from the band / management, and more often than not they're conscious of not blocking the punters view for any real length of time.

most touring bands have more than enough 'promo shots' to not have to turn their gig into some sort of NOTW pap doorstepping.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Posting up such blatantly dishonest misrepresentations really makes you look like prize cunt, Garf.
> 
> Here's what I actually said. I've made the pertinent words bigger in the hope that you might actually understand them.
> And if you're still not sure:


rather it's a blatant dishonest from you .. you've quoted yourself *"in no uncertain terms"*

once again...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

pesh said:


> most of the gigs i work on will have press and publicity photographers issued with a 'PHOTO' sticky that allows them to shoot from the pit for the first 2 or 3 songs before they are kicked out of both the pit and the venue.
> 
> anyone else wandering around taking photos after that is usually a friend of the band or crew member whos doing it for their own amusement with permission from the band / management, and more often than not they're conscious of not blocking the punters view for any real length of time.
> 
> most touring bands have more than enough 'promo shots' to not have to turn their gig into some sort of NOTW pap doorstepping.


true but still not an excuse to attack the photographer...


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> rather it's a blatant dishonest from you .. you've quoted yourself *"in no uncertain terms"*
> 
> once again...


You either don't understand English or you're just an idiot.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

editor said:


> You either don't understand English or you're just an idiot.


 
a dyslexic jibe and an insult... lovely... two thumbs..


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you've clearly never done professional gig shots mate for record companies you're in the run in front of the stage often you can't leave between acts or it's difficult to do so you've got the audience behind you and the band in front.
> 
> your job, you know what you're paid for is to take shots of the band performing and that's what you've got to do regardless of the people behind you.



You're right, I've never done professional band shots with labels breathing down my neck. And neither have you. Or not with any label that has the money to properly promote a band without pissing their audience off eg - pretend label.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

I've done a fair bit of pro band coverage and never had a problem leaving between acts. I can't see how that would be a problem at a big gig. 

In fact, if you're working a big gig it's almost always a _prerequisite_ that you leave the area after a set number of songs.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You're right, I've never done professional band shots with labels breathing down my neck. And neither have you. Or not with any label that has the money to properly promote a band without pissing their audience off eg - pretend label.


Assumption. And wrong.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I've done a fair bit of pro band coverage and never had a problem leaving between acts. I can't see how that would be a problem at a big gig.
> 
> In fact, if you're working a big gig it's almost always a _prerequisite_ that you leave the area after a set number of songs.


Not done the O2 then. Utterly impossible to get out of the front pit during the gig. 

Same at wembly arena. Impossible. Passes or not...


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Not done the O2 then. Utterly impossible to get out of the front pit during the gig.


How strange seeing as this photographer at the O2 had no problem:





> As the song comes to an end we are shown out of the pit and out of the arena to then rejoin the crowd
> http://www.rockandmetalnews.com/index.php?prod_id=670&month=May 2011&sort=d--cartprod_customdte1&dispn=20&srch=&pg=0A-14-14


I've never been to a major gig where regular photographers have been allowed to hang around in the pit for the entire duration of the main band, and I've certainly never heard of a pit that it was "utterly impossible" to leave. Bit of a health and safety issue, I would have thought.

What bands were you photographing?


----------



## pesh (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Same at wembly arena. Impossible. Passes or not...


wasn't a problem a couple of weeks back.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

Alanis Morrissette @ wembly. Not online. 

Yuri da Cunha @ O2 http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucidlondon/sets/72157624243456175/

Both had security at ether end who wouldn't let you out not that there was anywhere to go as the crowd was up to the barrier. 

Can't say why you've not been able to.  All I know is that when being paid by the record company you do what you've been asked or you don't get paid...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 24, 2012)

pesh said:


> wasn't a problem a couple of weeks back.


Willing to admit wembly might have changed Morrissette was back in 1998 I think...

Just checked it was 1999


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've never been in a pit where you couldn't get out - crazy - of course some exit via a backstage and then you never get to see the rest of the band's set.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2012)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> I've never been in a pit where you couldn't get out - crazy - of course some exit via a backstage and then you never get to see the rest of the band's set.


Having no exit at all would breach a host of health and safety regulations. Where would someone who had just passed out gone? Onstage?!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Not done the O2 then. Utterly impossible to get out of the front pit during the gig.
> 
> Same at wembly arena. Impossible. Passes or not...



If you've done a gig that size then you're being disingenuous. Concerts of that size have a gap between the audience and stage for numerous reasons that the photographer can inhabit without problem. Did you actually have a problem with the crowd when you photographed at the O2 or are you making a fairly pointless argument?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> are you making a fairly pointless argument?


Surely not! Garf has never made a pointless argument in his life!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> If you've done a gig that size then you're being disingenuous. Concerts of that size have a gap between the audience and stage for numerous reasons that the photographer can inhabit without problem. Did you actually have a problem with the crowd when you photographed at the O2 or are you making a fairly pointless argument?


I'm merely pointing the absolutist nonsensical statements made by the editor are precisely that... and irrelevant... that's the point...

as for mrs magpie, are you posting as a poster or a mod on this thread please?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Surely not! Garf has never made a pointless argument in his life!


nor you a drive by attack on posters who've had nothing to do with you, in some po faced random violent lashing out...

happy to be your whipping boy mrs m I know you loves me...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 25, 2012)

Violent!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Violent!


usually along the lines of 

I've never liked you or your posts aggro aggro rah rah right you're banned because I've decided to be unreasonable, i do this for free etc etc....

then claiming months later to have never have been aware of x or y as though they were of course even involved...

countless posters have been banned on a whim by her own, rather proud, admissions... 

its awesome really, she's like the russian roulette mod you never know when bang the chambers full...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 25, 2012)

Equally, I think a lot of people have gotten away with all kinds of shite too due to the fact that they're regulars so it's swings and roundabouts innit or perhaps the 'whim' is just the straw that broke the camel's back.

Nice derail this.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I think a lot of people have gotten away with all kinds of stuff too due to the fact that they're regulars so it's swings and roundabouts innit or perhaps the 'whim' is just the straw that broke the camel's bag.
> 
> Nice derail this.


the thread was over the editor has his knickers more twisted than that barbara barb wire...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the thread was over the editor has his knickers more twisted than that barbara barb wire...


It's not me so desperately floundering about that I've been reduced to just making up stuff in the hope that people won't notice.

That's your role, and - as usual - you're doing a grand job of it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> It's not me so desperately floundering about that I've been reduced to just making up stuff in the hope that people won't notice.
> 
> That's your role, and - as usual - you're doing a grand job of it.


you've given me a formal role, awr bless it's like the diamond jubilee year entitlements U75 awards...

however the posts are all there and is clear who did and didn't make things up, editor kettle...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> countless posters have been banned on a whim by her own, rather proud, admissions...


Mods don't get to ban posters "on a whim." If they did, I'd have certainly kicked off a few annoying twats years ago.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> however the posts are all there and is clear who did and didn't make things up, editor kettle...


Indeed they are. LOL+.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Mods don't get to ban posters "on a whim." If they did, I'd have certainly kicked off a few annoying twats years ago.


I've seen Mrs M say other wise... previously, something she's admitted too...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I've seen Mrs M say other wise... previously, something she's admitted too...


Really. Where was that then? Could you post up the URLs please? Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Violent!


I think he meant violet.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Really. Where was that then? Could you post up the URLs please? Thanks.


 
no.

I don't do your research for you...

but kea to think of one particular one...

'because I can' was her excuse... 

like i said it's all good it's like Russian roulette sometimes you'll have a discussion and think it's all going swimmingly and bang...

you on the other hand, get the wrong end of the stick too often, decided to try and bait people, argue points not being made get irate when people fail to post up 'evidence', to back up these points not being made, will hold grudges, not let it go and flame and dependent on mood will or won't tolerate the same thing with almost no consistency...

kinda like me so I get that.... 

you can predict your actions it's almost story boarded... 

mrs m is an enigma...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no.
> 
> I don't do your research for you...
> 
> but kea to think of one particular one...


That was, err, what, 6 years ago, and you have no URL either?

Anyway, seeing as you're refusing to post up any proof, I'll tell you once again: mods can *not* ban posters on a personal whim.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> That was, err, what, 6 years ago, and you have no URL either?
> 
> Anyway, seeing as you're refusing to post up any proof, I'll tell you once again: mods can *not* ban posters on a personal whim.


and how would I post a url to a thread deleted some 5 years ago in one of the many board upgrades...

 as I said I don't do your research for you, apparently xenoforo has a wonderful search why not use it... or there's google...

and yes they do.

all bannings are on a whim, otherwise there'd be absolutist rules on all aspects of posting pk would have been banned at the same time as ernesto, butchers me rory and a few others who were all lairy but it's not how it happened.  Some posters are cut a lot of slack and some not at all, all that's not down to an aggregated points system or the equalipost reference machine it's based on whether the mods feel x poster has gone to far or not...  whether or not the actions constitute going to far will depend on any manner of things which are going on at the time both from a board and personal POV (as in point of view not as in the suck it up thread) ... 

it's dishonest to say otherwise...

twice in one thread, why editor with these porkies you are spoiling us...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and how would I post a url to a thread deleted some 5 years ago in one of the many board upgrades...


And, for the final time: posters are _not_ banned on a mod's personal whim. Any mod doing so would be pulled up by the others.

This is a simple fact, regardless of the content of any conveniently unnamed 'deleted' threads that you claim to have existed once upon a time.

PS we haven't had to mass delete posts in any of the board upgrades over the past five years.,


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> And, for the final time: posters are _not_ banned on a mod's personal whim. Any mod doing so would be pulled up by the others.
> 
> This is a simple fact, regardless of the content of any conveniently unnamed 'deleted' threads that you claim to have existed once upon a time.
> 
> PS we haven't had to mass delete posts in any of the board upgrades over the past five years.,


but that thread has gone as have most of those toiling gang threads... unless you're saying there's a huge unseen archive of them again you're being dishonest now... what's gone from a light hearted comment to you being all po faced...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> but that thread has gone as have most of those toiling gang threads... unless you're saying there's a huge unseen archive of them again you're being dishonest now... what's gone from a light hearted comment to you being all po faced...


What the fuck are you on about now?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> What the fuck are you on about now?


follow the words in the sentence until the punctuation; ruminate on their meaning as individual items and collectively together until this becomes clear... some learned types like to call this reading... you might call it enlightenment, I'm surprised a man with your skills hasn't learned of this trick before...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

in other words how can one post links to something they know the other has destroyed?

and demanding this knowing that you have destroyed that is rather dishonest it's like the have you stopped beating your wife question... there's no right answer...

show me the evidence I have destroyed he cried...

show me the things I have removed...

prove although I know this has been deleted...

well you see it's lies because there's no proof...

yes because of you, there's no proof...

but it's dishonest to say it didn't happen...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2012)

Just a quick post to point out that the idea that someone could somehow end up being stuck in the pit for the whole gig with no way out is bonkers. It's there as a safety feature and working area.

Every single gig I've worked at of any notable size for the last 8 or more years has had the same rules for venue/promoter licensed pro photographers - no flash to be used and usually pit access for the first two or three songs only (and I've seen gigs where it's one song only). As others have said, if you see anyone else taking pics, either from the pit or from the side of the stage, they will almost certainly have that access on the direct employ or say so of the band/their management.

All this stuff will be set out explicitly in the production rider for the gig.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just a quick post to point out that the idea that someone could somehow end up being stuck in the pit for the whole gig with no way out is bonkers. It's there as a safety feature and working area.


 
both you and the editor are being obtuse, impossible to get out as in their are security there not as in it's a trap...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> both you and the editor are being obtuse, impossible to get out as in their are security there not as in it's a trap...


"Hello Mr Security, can I get out please?"

"Yes"


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2012)

Or more likely:

"Get the fuck out, your time is up"

"OK"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> "Hello Mr Security, can I get out please?"
> 
> "Yes"


your experience is different to mine shocka...

later in the bees on the what now news; water is wet, hot has warmth, night is dark, sun is hot, I am man hear me roar... etc...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 25, 2012)

People need to be in and out of the pit; it isn't fort knox.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> People need to be in and out of the pit; it isn't fort knox.


ok so we've all decided to be obtuse have we... good for you...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2012)

We're not being obtuse, merely pointing out that what you said was bollocks


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ok so we've all decided to be obtuse have we... good for you...



Look, where big gigs are concerned there's these people called 'crew' and they have badges that say 'access all areas'. I seriously doubt you've taken photos at the O2 arena if you are unaware of these things.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeez Garf. Just leave it. Go and get a beer or something


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Jeez Garf. Just leave it. Go and get a beer or something


Also if posters were banned on a whim, Garf wouldn't be here, he'd've been permabanned years ago. He's not exactly well-liked or even respected.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well i like him. He's good for a ruck. And old skool.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 25, 2012)

i hope thats not a personal attack by a Mod on a whim....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 25, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> i hope thats not a personal attack by a Mod on a whim....


More the culmination of years of exasperation.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> More the culmination of years of exasperation.


i love bringing you to a head mrs m


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> More the culmination of years of exasperation.



Or "aggro aggro aggro" in garf-speak.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)




----------

